#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  會員管理通則

## 幻貓

[spacer][table color=#EFEFEF][mrow fontsize=24][spacer=13]狼之樂園  會員管理通則[spacer=13]
[spacer][row][spacer=84]最後修訂日:  2011年04月08日[/table]

*狼之樂園是一個專為動物、獸人、奇幻生物及相關衍生創作等愛好團體所設置的繁體中文社群。
主要的討論方向包括但不限於以下主題: 藝術、文學、作品、文化、角色、精神、生活。

以下是任一會員在這個論壇註冊時所必須知道並理解的注意事項：*



〈一〉、定義



[spacer=8]‧*會員管理通則*，以下稱本規則。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*頭像*，是指會員顯示在發表文章旁，代表發文者的圖片。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*灌水*或*不充實*，是指內文少於30個中文字，或大部分的發表文字無法判定與主題的關連性，
[spacer=11]由版面管理員裁定需補充或修改內容者。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*離題*，是指回應內文意旨與該主題標題或首篇發文意旨無明顯關聯者。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*獸迷身分*，是指對於除人類以外動物、擬人化生物、奇幻動物、獸人，
[spacer=11]對於其外型、精神、衍生創作品有興趣、情感、信仰、認同感的會員所使用的身分。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*動物*，是指非人類動物 (Non-Human Animals)。

[spacer=8]‧本規則所稱*獸人*，是指外型帶有明顯動物特徵的類人形生命體。    
    



〈二〉、語言



[spacer=8]‧狼之樂園所使用的官方語言為*繁體中文*。
[spacer=11]是為了節省資料庫儲存空間、避免產生亂碼、易於搜尋等考量。

[spacer=8]‧簡體中文使用者在發表文章時，必須按下轉換按鈕轉換為繁體才可發表；
[spacer=11]如有閱讀簡體字的需求，建議安裝轉換軟體，例如 AliBaBar

[spacer=8]‧非中文語系國家的使用者，或是無法使用中文的情況，例如術語或網址
[spacer=11]才能夠使用所熟悉的語言進行短暫資訊交流。




〈三〉、頭像



[spacer=8]*‧大小及尺寸*

[spacer=14]‧頭像可上傳的圖片大小最大為 200 x 200 像素，大小限制為 98 kb，格式為 jpg， gif， png。

[spacer=8]*‧內容*

[spacer=14]‧基於狼之樂園的特性，建議使用動物、獸人、奇幻、史前生物、或布偶裝等內容做為頭像，以利融入論壇文化。

[spacer=14]‧但狼之樂園也歡迎會員使用其他內容之頭像，唯請注意下列幾點：

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   嚴禁使用血腥、暴力、情色、性暗示、及任何會使其他會員感到不安之圖片，作為會員頭像。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   禁止以現實中，任何偶像名星之相關圖文為頭像。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   無論商業或非商業出版品，使用任何不屬於會員自身的*角色設定*為頭像，將被無條件強制撤圖。
[spacer=25]包含漫畫、同人誌、網友自創角色、動畫、桌布、草稿、公仔，及任何型式之周邊產品。

[spacer=25]但是作品中出現的一般性元件，如*自然風景*、*無任何特徵之生物、簡單物件*，不在此限，不告則不理。
[spacer=25]另外，延續原作框架，*自行創造的角色*亦不在此限。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   不論使用何種頭像，務必於簽名檔、或任何公開顯眼之處標明頭像來源。〈詳見範例〉


>>>>>頭像出處標示範例


[spacer=10]*錯誤範例：*
[spacer=15]*範例１，什麼都沒寫*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]最常見之違規情形。
[spacer=20]觀察數天仍未標上，管理員會出面提醒，仍未改善以撤圖論。

[spacer=15]*範例２，「盜圖」*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]最不可取的行為，*經發現一律強制撤圖，會員列入黑名單。*
[spacer=20]所以不要隨意宣稱某某事物是自己的，這麼做只會帶給自己麻煩
[spacer=20]有關盜圖相關概念，請參考新手手冊<五> 盜用.抄襲與模仿

[spacer=10]*正確範例：*
[spacer=15]*範例１，網路上隨意找的圖*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]點擊「會員資料」即可修改簽名檔。
[spacer=20]需標上圖片所在之網址，或是作者名號
[spacer=20]原則上*務必使管理員有辦法追蹤到原圖所在*，因此假若聯結失效、或線索過少而無法追蹤，違規論處。

[spacer=15]*範例２，自己畫的*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]建議標上，但不強迫
[spacer=20]然而，管理員無法保證看過每位會員的作品，故*當管理員私下確認來源時，會員需自行舉證以示清白。*
[spacer=20]〈例如：發表該作品之網站聯結、該作品之線稿或半成品等。〉

[spacer=15]*範例３，他人贈圖*
[spacer=20]
[spacer=20]會員贈圖行為，*不論繪者是否有在狼之樂園活動*，均需明確交待其名號    
    


[spacer=20] :Arrow:  除了嚴格禁止之情形，以上案例皆適用於下列原則：
[spacer=25]*標明出處，不代表可以高枕無憂。*
[spacer=25]頭像圖片之*原作者，或知曉原作本意之會員，均有權向管理員表示該圖片之留存與否。*
[spacer=25]因此，最保險的辦法，即是在使用該頭像之前，先行取得原作者同意。

[spacer=20] :Arrow:  網路資訊流通快速，隨意借圖使用之情形有增無減。
[spacer=25]因此，如有會員發現自己的作品被任意轉用，不論在論壇內外，管理團隊都歡迎您的投訴。
[spacer=25]我們會盡力配合，以保當事人權益。

[spacer=25]如有疑問，請見頭像新規Q&A




〈四〉、簽名檔



[spacer=8]*‧大小*

[spacer=14]*‧高度限 150 像素，寬度限 520 像素*

[spacer=20]簽名檔內圖文加總不得超過此範圍；不限制圖片數量，唯文字以 500 個英文字元為限。
[spacer=20]高度換算成不加任何效果的文字約為8行字。

[spacer=20]

[spacer=8]*‧內容*

[spacer=14]一、必須遵守會員註冊條款、論壇管理通則的規章；尤其嚴禁情色影音圖片
[spacer=19]與各種型式的營利商業廣告暨其連結。非營利廣告不在此限。

[spacer=14]二、連結資訊必須為有效連結。即必須為存在的圖片、存在的網址。

[spacer=14]三、不得附加可執行的惡意程式代碼 〈Script〉 或是夾帶電腦病毒的檔案之網址。

[spacer=14]四、配合頭像規定，至少需使用其中一行做為頭像註記。

[spacer=14]五、若有疑似違規者，任何會員均可利用舉報功能通知總管權限以上管理員處理。






〈五〉、帳號管理 



[spacer=8]*‧帳號申請原則*

[spacer=14]‧同一位使用者只可以擁有一個帳號。

[spacer=14]‧無正當理由之下，註冊、使用多帳號於狼之樂園活動，將導致所有的帳號同時被停權的後果。

[spacer=8]*‧帳號保留原則*

[spacer=14]*‧以下帳號得由系統管理員不定時清理：*

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   註冊之後一星期內未啟用帳號。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   啟用帳號後，超過一個月的時間未上站，且系統顯示文章數為 0 。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   啟用帳號兩個月後僅發表5篇以下無重要性文章，無法確認為同好者。

[spacer=14]*‧以下帳號將遭到停權或刪除處分：*

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   帳號無故重複申請。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   違反註冊條款或版規，干擾其他會員，情節重大或累犯者。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   使用者持有之樂園幣呈現非正常的負值狀態。

[spacer=20] :Exclamation:   於狼之樂園外的空間侵犯本論壇會員之創作作品。
[spacer=25]〈例如：於其他部落格空間上轉貼 / 抄襲 / 盜用 / 竄改本論壇會員之作品，有證據顯示與會員帳號有關者。〉


[spacer=8]*‧聲明*

[spacer=14]您明確了解，狼之樂園網站管理員會善盡管理，維持討論區之和諧、會員間良好的互動關係，
[spacer=14]以及本論壇系統的正常運作。

[spacer=14]唯系統管理員保留以任何可據理告知的理由，對任一會員帳號、或任一部分的系統資源，停止
[spacer=14]部份或全部服務的權力。




〈六〉、討論區管理



[spacer=8]*  我們由衷歡迎擁有以下優點的會員加入:* 

[spacer=14]‧尊重論壇管理團隊，創作者以及其他會員，維持禮儀及秩序。

[spacer=14]‧發表自己創作的成品，心得感想，參與各版面之討論。

[spacer=14]‧解答會員的提問跟疑難，促進會員間的良性互動。

[spacer=14]‧分享有價值之資訊，提昇討論區的水準。


何謂網路禮儀


*參考文章--轉貼--何謂網路禮儀:* 

┌═══════════════════════════════════
┃◎簡單來說只有三個字：「有禮貌」
┃◎只要有禮貌和客氣的話，有時不管你問的是什麼問題，大家都會回答的。
┃◎禮儀本身是一種修養，這不論是在現實生活或是網路上都一樣重要。
┃◎你也可以從禮貌的對話裡得到善意的回應，這樣子雙方都很舒服、高興。
┃◎互相尊重是一件很美好的事，相信大家都能認同。
┃◎謹記良言：已所不欲，勿施於人。	
┃◎別忘了在訊息的另一端也是個活生生的人。	
┃◎知道自己身在何處，因地制宜表現合適的行為。	
┃◎原諒他人的錯誤，尤其是新手。	
┃◎保持冷靜，尤其是被侮辱時 (或是您認為自己被侮辱時)。	
┃◎避免使用驚嘆號或放大字體來加強語氣 — 有些使用者認為這是大喊的意思。
┃◎對不熟的網友請以對方帳號全名稱呼，若對方是管理階層，可附加版主.站長.管理員等字樣表示尊重。
┃◎請先經過對方同意才使用其他稱呼，任何暱稱或尊稱皆有可能引起對方不快。
┃◎閱讀版規.說明.導覽，了解網站內容結構。
┃◎仔細看文章內容，以避免不必要的誤會。
┃◎遵守年齡限制。
┃◎遵守著作權法，不要隨意複製會員的作品（自己收藏可，但轉貼禁止！）
┃◎不要做無理的要求（如：某某幫我畫圖、可不可以提供下載）
┃◎不要轉貼內容不實或有廣告意味的文章。	
┃◎不要參與持續不斷、情緒化的爭論 (或稱「筆戰」)。	
┃◎檢查拼字用字正確，避免文法錯誤。	
┃◎遵守你自己在現實生活中會遵守的良好行為準則。	
┃◎適時使用表情符號協助傳達幽默或輕鬆的語氣。
└══════════════════════════════════════════

┌══════════════════════════════════════════ 
┃◎【遵守發言規定】# 以下常見情況可能會造成違規。
├══════════════════════════════════════════ 
┃◎１.沒有內容、不知所云的發言
┃◎１.只有一兩句話，而且看不出來你在寫些什麼的留言是相當不受歡迎的。
┃◎１.若是你說了一堆，卻讓別人看的一個頭兩個大，
┃◎１.不知道你在說些什麼，像這一類的留言多半會被刪除。
┃
┃◎２.涉及個人隱私的問題
┃◎２.像這樣的問題通常不方便在板上回答或討論，因為這涉及到個人的隱私，
┃◎２.說的更嚴重一點，甚至涉及到人身的安全！
┃◎２.例如在留言板上詢問網友的電話、地址、真名 ，
┃◎２.或是未經當事人同意公佈他人真名、性別、真實資料等等，
┃◎２.是相當不禮貌而且不尊重他人的行為
┃
┃◎３.污言穢語
┃◎３.這點應該不用說了吧！就是所謂的「髒話」。
┃◎３.這個是相當失禮的行為，而且大家都相當排斥厭惡。
┃◎３.所以請各位千萬不要在板上罵出不堪入目的詞彙，
┃◎３.這樣會降低板面的水準以及您自己的水準的！
┃
┃◎４.對自己的言論要負責
┃◎４.不論說了什麼，都要對自己的言論負責，尤其當你說出來的話會傷害人、
┃◎４.造成別人困擾時，更應該負起責任來，一旦事情因你而起，你必須要對你的言論負責。
┃◎４.不要認為換個匿名人家就不認識你，
┃◎４.就算更換名稱，也可利用其他資訊查詢揪出你來的。
┃◎４.其實不管是什麼時候、什麼地點，你都要對你說的話「負責」，
┃◎４.因為你的話也許會影響很多人，傷害很多人，造成別人的困擾，甚至是擾亂社會安寧。
┃◎４.不要造謠，不亂說話，並且對自己所說的每一句話負責。
┃
┃◎５.發表討論主題時
┃◎５.在發表主題時也請務必注意板上的規範才行。
┃◎５.並且盡量說一些有真正「討論性」和「建設性」的留言
┃◎５.有許多人喜歡發表「喜歡OOO嗎？」等的問題，這並沒什麼不好，
┃◎５.但是當這種類似的討論主題越來越多時，大家就會覺得無趣了。
┃◎５.有不少人上網是希望得到資訊，這個希望並沒有什麼不對，
┃◎５.所以自然就不會對過多類似的討論主題感到興趣了。
┃◎５.要能夠引起大家的興趣，並且言之有物的討論主題。請各位朝這一點繼續努力。
┃
┃◎６.了解真正的「言論自由」
┃◎６.現在是個民主的社會，人人都有言論自由，
┃◎６.但是希望大家能夠真正理解「言論自由」的意義。
┃◎６.「當你的自由妨礙到別人自由時，那便不是自由」
┃◎６.這世界上沒有所謂的「絕對自由」，只要互相尊重，便能夠擁有彼此的自由。
┃◎６.言論自由並不代表你可以隨便說話，更不要以為在網路上可以大肆的胡言亂語，沒人能管的了你。
┃◎６.若你真的這麼想，現在有現行法規可以循法律途徑執行制裁。
┃◎網路也是個小型社會，而且範圍無邊無境，但也因為如此，我們更要去尊重、體諒對方，不是嗎？
├═══════════════════════════════════


[spacer=8]*  若您在本論壇，從事包括但不限於以下行為將可能破壞討論區之和諧，
[spacer=13]系統管理員、版面管理員保留以任何理由作出適當處置及懲罰的權力:*

[spacer=14]‧於論壇版面、部落格、圖庫張貼各種形式的宣傳廣告。

[spacer=14]‧侵犯會員之隱私，未經同意公佈會員真實身份、照片或生活細節等資料。

[spacer=14]‧張貼灌水或與版面主題無關的不充實發文。

[spacer=14]‧一文多貼、無內文、洗版或連續刊登性質相似度高的異標題文章。

[spacer=14]‧刊登不當資訊、謊言、不實承諾、無效連結資訊等。

[spacer=14]‧內文包含謾罵、挑釁、攻擊性、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。

[spacer=14]‧使用難以辨識的文字及非正統語言。例如：注音文字、特殊符號、地方用語等。

[spacer=14]‧使用情色、性暗示、血腥暴力、違反一般使用者善良風俗之文字或圖片於公開版面。

[spacer=14]‧不良動機蒐集會員詳細資料，例如：E-mail、聯絡電話、詳細地址等資料。

[spacer=14]‧利用程式漏洞，試圖破解會員帳號密碼、賺取不當積分、聲望或虛擬貨幣。

[spacer=14]‧使用多帳號不當參與票選功能，嚴重影響討論公平性及使用環境之上述行為。

[spacer=14]‧未經許可盜用 / 抄襲會員作品或頭像，或謊稱取得之作品為自己創作。

[spacer=14]‧於非適當時機使用 bbcode 代碼或 html 語法，造成難以閱讀的過度縮小、放大、反白字體。

[spacer=14]‧使用過多隱藏及付費語法的組合造成的閱讀不易。然有特殊排版需求者，不在此限。

[spacer=14]‧發表煽動族群紛爭及對立的敏感性政治議題，並引起會員之糾紛。

[spacer=14]‧濫用短訊息及舉報系統對會員及管理團隊造成滋擾。

[spacer=14]‧發表內容損害「狼之樂園」聲譽及形象之言論。





〈七〉、隱藏及付費語法



[spacer=8]*‧虛擬貨幣付費相關*

[spacer=14]一、凡使用付費瀏覽功能的主題，必須在主題前手動加註 *[付費]*。

[spacer=14]二、使用付費瀏覽功能者，必須充分了解 BBCode 語法中的 Sell 語法。

[spacer=14]三、請勿整篇文章加密，正確使用 Sell 語法將關鍵的內容包覆起來。

[spacer=14]四、必須針對加密的內文詳細說明，或附上縮圖或範例以供參考。

[spacer=14]五、只要經過使用者付費，付費內容必須要有實質內容，不可為失效連結。
[spacer=19]若連結失效或資訊不正確，付費者有權要求設置收費者退費。

[spacer=14]六、交易糾紛私下解決，如無法解決請洽該版版主裁定、由版主回報總管。

[spacer=14]七、版主可以按下 「編輯」觀看付費內容，無須經過付費。
[spacer=19]版主有權對未按照規定的發文解除付費加密。

[spacer=14]八、使用者有權拒絕購買沒有詳細說明的檔案，或是設定價格不合理的檔案。
[spacer=19]也歡迎在回文中揭示付費下載之內容品質， 以供尚未付費者參考。
[spacer=19]但回文仍必須針對主題內容回應，只評論「價格」是不允許的。

[spacer=14]九、以虛擬貨幣交易完成，僅代表付費者獲得觀看加密內容之權利，
[spacer=19]不代表「購得」加密之內容版權，版權仍屬原作者所有。

[spacer=8]*‧隱藏語法相關*

[spacer=14]一、使用隱藏語法者，必須充分了解 BBCode 語法中的 Hide 語法。

[spacer=14]二、請勿整篇文章隱藏，正確使用 Hide 語法將關鍵的內容包覆起來。

[spacer=14]三、必須針對隱藏的內文詳細說明，或附上縮圖或範例以供參考。

[spacer=14]四、隱藏文字並不代表對自己發表的文字免責，即使事先宣稱內有不適當
[spacer=19]的內容，內容違規者仍必需負擔相關責任。




〈八〉、獸迷身分



[spacer=8]一、獸迷身分比照真實人格，具有不可侮辱、毀謗、公佈隱私、歧視、
[spacer=13]挑釁、威脅、恐嚇等性質。

[spacer=8]二、使用獸迷身分在狼之樂園公開討論區，過度進行角色扮演〈Role Playing〉是不允許的。
[spacer=13]以不影響討論秩序為主，或是允許角色扮演主題之相關版面則不在此限。

[spacer=16]例如:  :Exclamation:   發表文章與虛構角色「迷之音」對話

[spacer=8]三、每位同好的獸迷身分產生原因及投入情感程度皆不相同， 
[spacer=13]請尊重每位版友的角色及精神層面， 隨意加以否定質疑是不允許的

[spacer=16]例如:  :Exclamation:   不得暗示、彰顯、或糾正其他會員承認自己是人類。

[spacer=8]四、發表內容使用加害動物、奇幻生物，如「龍」、「獸人」之生命、身體、生存領域之主張及用語。
[spacer=13]使具有獸迷身分的會員產生不安、厭惡之心理感受是不允許的。

[spacer=16]例如:  :Exclamation:   贊同針對「狼」的打獵活動〈狼於許多國家中屬於保育類動物，亦是常見獸迷角色種族〉。

[spacer=8]五、不得有鼓吹、煽動殺害任何生物〈包含人類〉，疑似觸犯法律邊緣之字句， 
[spacer=13]且不得於文章中使用過度「泛指」之言論，以尊重其他會員。 

>>>>>>>>範例參考


[spacer=16]範例 1：含有鼓吹、煽動殺害任何生物之內容： 
[spacer=16]主題文章為撲殺狼群的新聞報導，而會員發表回覆為
[spacer=16]「人類怎麼可以這樣做，我們也去撲殺流浪漢好了！一起來獵殺他們！」 

[spacer=16]允許的言論範例 
[spacer=16]會員發表回覆為「這些撲殺狼的人還有下這個規定的人真討厭，好想殺了他們！」 

[spacer=16]範例 2：過度使用『泛指』之言論 
[spacer=16]主題文章為虐殺貓咪致死的新聞報導，而會員發表回覆為
[spacer=16]「變態！所有人類都該死，反正人類很多。」 

[spacer=16]允許的言論範例 
[spacer=16]會員發表回覆為「這個人真變態，應該用他對貓咪的方法對待他！」





*系統、版面、及站務管理員  保留對上述所有條文最終解釋的權力。*

----------

